# Electric meter box covers



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

Anyone know a good source for these if they get stolen??? I'm getting sick of paying for the whole box just for the cover. Does milbank sell these seperate?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think they sell them separately, but I only pay 9 bucks for a 100 amp can and 16 bucks for a 200 amp can. You might just want to shop around the supply houses a bit more and find a better price on the whole can. Either that, or call around to some electrical contractors and snag old one's here and there off their junk pile.


----------

